# Hockey Jersey Templates...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know if there is some place I could find Ice Hockey jersey templates, talking sized templates(aka Markers).

Thanks.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

You may do better making your own template.......cut the shirt apart at the seams, into pattern pieces. Lay the pieces out on paper then trace...then scan in the sheets on a large format scanner.

Presto...actual size hockey jersey templates for you to decorate in your favorite graphics program.

We do it all the time for clients who need templates of odd / oversized products were generic templates are not available.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

just measure the size you need, make your own, we do sublimation and get the size for the jersey, and print the size that will fit. good luck uncletee


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

I did give a cut and sew process.......uncletee is correct. You can measure out the shirt (height and length) and create a template in your graphics program.

We do this for T-shirt imaging....your finished template would almost resemble a 'BIG T'. 

Long sleeve is much trickier that is why I gave you the cut and sew process.

Jae


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all - I need someone who can do custom cut & sew blank jerseys for me. I typically use K1 but they are at like a 3 month wait right now which is too long for this customer I have. Can anyone help?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

pianopop6 said:


> Hi all - I need someone who can do custom cut & sew blank jerseys for me. I typically use K1 but they are at like a 3 month wait right now which is too long for this customer I have. Can anyone help?


The main cost in cut and sew jerseys is the labor. The ink and paper is minimal. The point being is there would not be much cost difference between a plain hockey jersey and a full designed hockey jersey when doing cut and sew.


----------

